# Ayuda con reemplazo de buk9575 100A



## lervinjc (Sep 5, 2016)

Que tal amigos del foro... La presente es para pedir de su valiosa ayuda para seleccionar el reemplazo del mosfet buk9575 100A el cual pertenece a una ecu automotriz diesel (Camión). He conseguido el siguiente: IRF540N pero no sé si es el ideal. por ello me dirijo a uds... AYUDA ...


----------



## flaco-urbano (Sep 5, 2016)

Pienso que sí podrías probar el IRF540N.


----------



## sergiot (Sep 6, 2016)

Es una opción, como asi tambien el IRF640, ambos usados en muchos driver's de motores de paso.


----------



## luismc (Sep 7, 2016)

lervinjc dijo:


> Que tal amigos del foro... La presente es para pedir de su valiosa ayuda para seleccionar el reemplazo del mosfet buk9575 100A el cual pertenece a una ecu automotriz diesel (Camión). He conseguido el siguiente: IRF540N pero no sé si es el ideal. por ello me dirijo a uds... AYUDA ...



El BUK9575 es un "logic level mosfet" lo que quiere decir que es apto para atacar su compuerta con niveles lógicos de tensión (3.3V en el caso más desfavorable)

El IRF540N tiene una VGS(TH) que puede llegar a ser de 4V según indica su hoja de datos, por lo que podría no funcionar adecuadamente.


----------

